# Looking for a front sway bar reccomendation



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi folks,
Planning on a front sway bar for my '66.
Anybody use a kit that worked well?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I used UMI and I love it. There's an ongoing thread about the rear, and it has plenty of useful info for you








Rear Sway Bar Recommendations


I'm looking to install a rear sway bar on my 66 GTO. There are a lot out on the market. The car is going to strictly be a driver, and I would prefer not to do any modifications to install them. Does anyone have any inputs on what manufacturer and what type would work best for me? - Thanks for...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

